# 1dx prices



## massive (Aug 26, 2015)

what typically happens to the price of highend canons when a newer model is released?

for those who had previously invested in 1ds' or 1d's - did the arse drop out of their value when a mk x was released?

I'm assuming prices are a litte more stable than everyone dumping their 5d2's in a mad rush for a 5d3, as pros tend to hold onto their gear for longer?

quite specifically, I am wondering if a 1dx mk1 is going to be an attractive prospect when the mk2 comes out


----------



## IsaacImage (Aug 26, 2015)

Right now the pricing at its best


----------



## massive (Aug 26, 2015)

IsaacImage said:


> Right now the pricing at its best



that doesnt really answer my question - the 1dx mk2 hasnt been released.


----------



## fish_shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

It depends a lot on what and when new cameras, become available and used. A case in point is the 1D4. They dropped quite a bit in value as 7D2s came into use. Their value seems to be continuing to decline. This is based on following prices on Fred Miranda and seeing how quickly they get snapped up. These days it seems to be much less of a snap than just a couple years ago or even a year ago. Another factor is support from Canon. Also look at the points one gets for different cameras for CPS qualification and see how these points drop.


----------



## nvsravank (Aug 26, 2015)

there is an influx of cameras into second hand market, but it is not the same as what you see in the other ranges.

In the 1 series you get a lot more banged up bodies . Sorry pros dont worry as much about gear and the 1 series in general is tougher and so the look is not that great but the interiors are another matter. They dont deteriorate as much. Being an amateur i like to have good looking equipment and skipped buying second hand 1 series.

As for pricing, they drop. And as you can see the official pricing also drops prior to release to clear out inventory so the second hand market has fall prior to release and after release again - double dip so to speak.

Make sure you buy second hand from a reputable dealer who offers warranty for second hand items they graded or from ebay parties where you know it is coming from a person who you feel like is giving enough details to be trust worthy (And hope you have your luck ofcourse)


----------



## retroreflection (Aug 26, 2015)

When your need for an item and your ability to pay the current price coincide, buy it. Then ignore the price others are paying. That is for mental health.
If you can wait a year or more for possible pricing trends based on uncertain events, then maybe you don't need it. Or, you might be paying too high of an opportunity cost for that reduction in the purchase price. I have seen years wasted on profitable ventures while a few percent of savings are chased around the planet. Two weeks of lost revenue could make up the difference, and they blew the chance at years of profits.
Professionals can do calculations for their photography business. Amateurs need to apply some arbitrary value to their photos. The thinking is the same.
If you live near a major financial center, you could seek out someone willing to hedge against price drops. I guarantee they won't take you to the cleaners.


----------



## eml58 (Aug 27, 2015)

Currently Canon USA have a recommended retail of $5,299.00 for the 1Dx
Currently you can purchase the 1Dx New on B&H at $4,599.00
On eBay, 2nd hand 1Dx are selling +/- $3,500.00

From experience I would say you will see a 20% reduction across the board on these prices once the 1Dx II is actually released, just prior to release you will see the price gradually begin to drop for new 1Dx so suppliers can clear their stock.

I would think you could pick up a 2nd hand 1Dx, good condition, with say 100,000 actuations, for something like $2,500.00

I have 2 that will be going certainly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2015)

The prices are usually at their lowest just before a new announcement. Then they rise substantially. Of course they drop again after a year.

Its difficult to predict in todays market, it may not be typical with prices dropping across the board.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Aug 30, 2015)

It's 3990 on Amazon Uk right now I think, I was really tempted to pick one up but decided to go with a second 5D mark III instead as the extra weather sealing and better iso at higher iso's wasn't worth the extra 2500 pounds.


----------



## enice128 (Aug 30, 2015)

I personally am on the fence right now. I have a used 1D4 for about 2 yrs now that I love for shooting sports & weddings. This past week I was going to pull the trigger on a used at reputable dealer but I figured since finally making the switch to full frame this may be my last body for some time now...so I decided to invest in new. But now I'm asking myself this very same question & I even started a new recent post about it! My case is a different since I have to trade in my IV for a new X. It did drop a substantial amount in past months so I'm confused on what will take place once the Xii drops. I realize there r sites like Fred Miranda but i'm willing to take a bit of a hit on my trade in value since I need to make the swap at an actual retailer! I've been offered btwn $800-$1,000 depending on my condition which I know is excellent! Some of the best in depth & detailed reviews I have found on http://www.the-digital-picture.com/. Here's what they emailed me back:

"From personal experience, I don’t think the new 1D X DSLRs will reduce much more in price even when/if a new model is introduced. Instead, supply for new cameras will simply dry up (although you may still be able to get Refurbished models at the Canon Store for quite some time afterward) and the new model will take the place of the older model at retail outlets. This is Canon’s typical approach when it comes to 1-series cameras. Lower level cameras tend to stick around a lot longer even after a successor is available (for example, the original EOS 7D is still available new). There may be a window in between a 1-series announcement and the camera’s actual availability where the 1D X might be reduced even more, but how much more – and for how long – is hard to say."

So for me personally even though I would love to make the switch right now maybe I'll just wait & take my chance....or NOT !!!!!


----------



## massive (Aug 31, 2015)

thanks for the insight guys

very helpful. Be interesting to see what happens when the Mk2 is released


----------

